# Problem installing OS



## TeeQue (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello, so a while ago i bought a hp proliant dl165 G6 server. When i got it i tried to install Windows server on it, but at first it would never boot of the USB. Now i have made it to boot so the Blue Windows logo shows, but no loading indicator nor will it pass that screen it keeps showing the windows logo until it restarts itself and the cyclus restarts. i tried with a Khali Linux and it showed the screen where you decide what you want to do (Live or install) it did not work on live and i did not test the install function. but it showed a error that i do not remember.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

The fact it appears to be having issues with two different operating systems suggest to me this may be a hardware-related issue. Which version of Windows Server did you attempt to install? In addition, perhaps try re-installing Kali and see if you can replicate the error. If so, make note of it and post back here.


----------



## TeeQue (Jan 7, 2019)

Well i tried different windows boot devices, the ones with a specific windows on did not get me anywhere other than there is a lovercase dash that flashes until i turn it off. But i have a boot device with many different windows on it, both server versions and consumer versions. In bios it finds every device, but there is somehing in the server that i think is a raid controller, i have had to remove that to come tho where i an an curren to get the server to work. I plugged the harddisk's into the sata connections on the board. Do you know what hardwarehmight causr the problem?


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

How is the boot order set? Make sure that USB/Optical boot are enabled. Network boot disabled. ALso, if indeed it was a RAID controller, then remove it as it could be set as the only boot device and with no arrays created that isn't possible.


----------



## TeeQue (Jan 7, 2019)

Yes i have the boot order set for usb, then disabled the other hard disks, i have disabled Network boot and set usb boot to high priority. And i have taken out the raid controller, connected the hdd ro tthe sata ports on the mb. Still the bios says there is something wrong with the raid controller before i get the option to go into bios.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

What is the exact error? It could be that there's an option in the BIOS to set the onboard SATAA/SAS in RAID mode? Without the manual it's hard to know.


----------

